# Here she is.....



## italianna82 (Aug 17, 2012)

The newest love of my life...Gucci!!
She is only about 17 days old in this picture, but, of course, she is the most beautiful puppy in the world to me. I can't wait to meet her


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Gucci is precious!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

very cute! When do you get to bring her home?


----------



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

Very cute and small!! Can't wait for more pictures!


----------



## italianna82 (Aug 17, 2012)

Thank you! 
I can't bring her home until the end of October, at 12 weeks :Waiting::Waiting:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Sweet baby girl.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Aww what a sweetie. I know you are excited and I can't wait to see more pics.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

So precious and innocent! Keep that picture in your mind, because when you get her home....the "puppy " days begin!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

So adorable. You must be incredibly excited!


----------



## italianna82 (Aug 17, 2012)

Thank you, everyone! Yes, I am BEYOND excited. I'm not going to be too excited when I see my bank statement at the end of this month...but there's just SO much cute stuff to buy her. I can't resist. -- I've managed to go so far as to NOT buy myself any new shoes. If you knew me, you'd know THAT is NUTS!!! It's almost scary to spoil her this much when I don't even HAVE her yet. Imagine when I do get her home :forgive me:


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Oh! Sooooo itsy bitsy and sweet! How precious! I love the name Gucci. How fun!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Waiting, waiting, waiting----makes the heart grow all the fonder! I still remember when Szilvi delivered our little Kitzi in Hungary---I was in tears! Tears of joy! 
Gucci is going to be so, so special. We look forward w/you to seeing that baby grow up! Hurry October!


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

She's ADORABLE! I would be just as excited as you to prepare for her arrival!!! It does help the time pass . Can't wait to see more of her!!!


----------



## .13124 (Jun 1, 2012)

She is so precious!!! It must be so exciting! I don't think I would be able to sleep at night just thinking about having another malt in my arms :wub:. And good luck with that bill! I've have Cici for 4.5 months now and I still keep buying her more and more stuff! There's just too many cute things for them 


Sent from Cici🐶 & Nora👩
❤💋


----------



## italianna82 (Aug 17, 2012)

Here are some more pictures. I love getting these, but it certainly makes it REALLY difficult to wait for her:



















-- Her first bath!!!

*Sorry, I don't know how to shrink these photos*


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Cutie Patootie!


----------



## CheriS (Aug 19, 2010)

OMG, how adorable. I love the bath pics, just so so sooo sweet. Gucci is a great name, and I can relate to your pain over waiting, I haven't even had my new little Hallie for a month yet! The wait until I got to meet her was (well, it was a lot of things) far too long, and it's amazing how quickly you can fall in love with just a few photos. Congratulations, and enjoy each phase!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh you sweet baby! I know that you can"'t wait!!!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I can't wait until we can all "Gucchi, Gucchi, Goo her!"


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

She's so cute. I'm sure it's hard being patient, but well worth the wait. I especially love the picture of her with the towel.


----------



## italianna82 (Aug 17, 2012)

Thanks, everyone! Yes, it's really exciting. I just got four more packages today and when my boyfriend saw all the empty boxes by the trash he said "MORE???" -- I think I have a serious addiction. But, it's my first puppy (dog) and I want to spoil her rotten


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Gucci is a little doll baby! :wub:


----------



## italianna82 (Aug 17, 2012)

Here's my photos for this week, I get to go meet her next Saturday and I am on PINS AND NEEDLES!!!!!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

What a pretty baby!!! I know that you can't wait!!!!!


----------



## AshleyAndSophiePup (Aug 24, 2012)

She's absolutely adorable! I cant wait to see more pictures from your visit with her. I understand the shopping. I started shopping before Sophie was born, and soon I'll start getting the big stuff soon, I'm so excited, I stopped my weekly mall time because I like to spend money. We should be proud


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------

